# Vitex agnus-castus



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So I've been browsing in regards to methods of reducing the male sex drive recently, and found an article here:

Seeking Ways To Suppress Sex Drive - The People's Pharmacy

And several others mentioning vitex agnus castus (also known as the "monk's pepper") as a natural herb used historically by monks to aid their celibacy.

Chaste Tree Uses, Benefits & Dosage - Drugs.com Herbal Database
chasteberry: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD

So far its the best lead, has anyone tried it or something similar?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Why are you wanting to do this?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I had enough of it.

But let's not go there, in this thread I'm only interested in attempts to reduce sex drive.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

intheory said:


> I've taken it to help regulate my menstrual cycle.
> 
> So, perhaps it's estrogenic . . .? That might suppress your sex drive, at least a little bit.


Yes I keep reading that the effects are most useful for women, hence some worries in regards to side effects when used by men, even if historically monks used it to control their desire.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Probably one of the best things you can do is to not put yourself in situations where you're around people you find attractive or arousing. If you go to bars where the women are on display, stop going and take up World of Warcraft instead.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Social isolation does not work for me nor am I in a position to hermit myself due to my responsibilities unfortunately. The desire persists.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I had enough of it.
> 
> But let's not go there, in this thread I'm only interested in attempts to reduce sex drive.


Wrong forum.:surprise:

Try the other side.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Social isolation does not work for me nor am I in a position to hermit myself due to my responsibilities unfortunately. The desire persists.


Really? Then why not get you some?

The 2 key points: 

1. Find someone that can patiently wait while you either mow the lawn, or change the oil in the car without complaining about you taking your attention away.

2. Pleasing appearance.

Good luck.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*sigh*

I have been living a very unsafe sexual lifestyle since seperation involving casual sex with several partners in FB (fkbuddy) and FWB (friends with benefits) arrangements. The longest "relationship" since seperation was with one of my FWBs where it was exclusive and lasted nearly a year in total. However, emotional entanglement was inevitable and after a short lived bf/gf relationship we split on Valentine's day several months ago. Since then, I've had difficulties finding a replacement FWB as I found recent dates simply incapable of emotional detachment, the most recent was a FB only a few weeks ago, who as I expected, wanted more than physical satisfaction. I knew this, but went forward anyway due to the desire to end the dry spell since dumping ex-GF on V-day. I am not proud of it. I've also had my hopes up for an actual emotional investment from a recent encounter, however in the end the chemistry turned out to be a farce due to her racialism and I have no interest in continuing dating her.

Knowing the number of women I had to go through over a year ago to even find a FWB like ex-GF/ex-FWB (the one I dumped on V-day), it's also a put off knowing I do not wish to increase my number of sexual partners any further. After many disappointments I have also concluded that it will be too unlikely to find a suitable partner for anything more than casual sex after several years, hence leaving me with very little options; FWBs, get back with ex, or somehow, destroy a desire that has only left in wake all my ex-GFs, ex-FWBs, ex-FBs, and of course, my ex-wife. Let's leave it at that.

Anyway, google's not turning up anymore information it seems... I'm rather cautious around these medications


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Argh, I've been hoping to avoid anti-depressants and stick to what may be considered a "natural herb"


----------



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

I would also be interested in such a miracle drug.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> in this thread I'm only interested in attempts to reduce sex drive.


You could chop your nuts off. That'll work 100%


----------

